# Woolrich signature items worth buying?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Does Woolrich have any quality signature items worth buying? Obviously an old company with some heritage, which it's sold for a mess of pottage, but sometimes companies like this still keep a few good old items going, like Lands End with the Hyde Park and squall jackets. Is that the case here? 

I'm particularly looking at their $13 ragg socks. I think they also have an old red and black heavy wool shirt. 

Any quality items left at Woolrich?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I rather like their long sleeve Explorer Tattersall patterned OCBD. It's a nice all-cotton, must-iron sport shirt that comes with self-fabric elbow patches. Once I wear through the patch I keep the shirt for yard work. It's my "go-to" shirt for knocking around on the weekend. Typically, I don't iron it. The pattern seems to minimize the appearance of wrinkles. I've tried the other patterns but really only like the Tattersall. It even seems to feel softer.


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm particular to a number of Woolrich pieces. Their fit, quality and style suits me. In particular their all-wool or mostly-wool coats and shirt-jacs. I don't see most of those pieces on-line though. I usually buy Woolrich pieces at an outdoor outfitters.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

one.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

From personal use and direct observation, I know that both vintage and modern Woolrich garments are used and trusted by serious, experienced people who are often at high altitude in all seasons.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Sarge, this particular shirt is their classic item, right? Too bad it's 20 per cent nylon...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The only change to the stag shirt is the addition of enough nylon that it can be washed instead of dry cleaned. People who have to have warm clothing that they work outdoors in don't have the time or the inclination to baby what they wear so when it gets mud or pine pitch, etc. on it they want it cleaned easily and quickly. This is signature _work_ wear, not a fashion statement.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> The only change to the stag shirt is the addition of enough nylon that it can be washed instead of dry cleaned. People who have to have warm clothing that they work outdoors in don't have the time or the inclination to baby what they wear so when it gets mud or pine pitch, etc. on it they want it cleaned easily and quickly. This is signature _work_ wear, not a fashion statement.


There is is.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a bunch of their ragg wool socks and wear them around the house in the winter - I find them to be warm, good quality and hard wearing. I noticed my local Marshalls has a bunch of them at the moment for $5...


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> The only change to the stag shirt is the addition of enough nylon that it can be washed instead of dry cleaned. People who have to have warm clothing that they work outdoors in don't have the time or the inclination to baby what they wear so when it gets mud or pine pitch, etc. on it they want it cleaned easily and quickly. This is signature _work_ wear, not a fashion statement.


I agree. This forum seems to be about Alden wing tips and cashmere socks. What is wong with a little nylon with your wool?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> I agree. This forum seems to be about Alden wing tips and cashmere socks. What is wong with a little nylon with your wool?


I believe you and I are approaching this question from a Western point of view. A few of the members of this forum really wish they would never have to leave the confines of Cambridge, Mass. Not all, of course, just a few . . .


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I suppose in some ways "Trad" is what the people who participate in this forum say it is. To me it's a lot more then Shell Cordovan and sack jackets.

What I like is when clothing has a history of use in yachting or sports or even workwear. A pair if Alden Shell Cordovan wing tips are a lot like the wide reciever who catches a 7 yard pass and does the look at me dance.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over the years, seemingly countless Woolrich garments have graced my closets. Presently a Mackinaw Cruiser Jacket, a washable wool Stagg Shirt, a Shetland four pocket wool vest, and perhaps a half dozen flannel shirts, all with Woolrich labels can be found in those closets. However, even more cherished than the garments are the memories. In the early 1950's I attended Woolrich elementary school and looking across our school yard, past the chain link fence, we could see the Woolrich Woolen Mills, bustling with activity and quite literally the lifesblood of the tiny community of Woolrich Pennsylvania. Years later, as a college student, I worked in the mill, first as a laborer in shipping and receiving, later as a mechanics helper in the maintenance department and finally as a cutter's assistant, rolling out layer upon layer of woolen fabrics to be cut into the requisite parts for jackets, shirts and yes, even the ubiquitas wool army blankets!

These days my wife and I continue occassionally to return to Pennsylvania to visit family and friends and Woolrich is always a must stop location on our route of travel. The old Woolrich Woolen Mill buildings are quiet these days, with most of Woolrich's product offerings outsourced or offshored...what ever one might choose to call it...and the old buildings mostly used for storage. The elementary school is now converted to use as a senior citizens assisted living facility and I swear I can sense the place calling me homecrazy. However the company store remains and each time we visit, I am able to find one or several gaments/items that seem to be calling out to me!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Eagle-
Great recollection of a wonderful company that many of us have bought clothing from for years. Too bad we don't have more like this one that are still in business here in the states. 
Tom


----------

